# Expanding my finishing horizons



## pmpartain (May 10, 2006)

I was hoping to get any feedback you guys have on finishes.  I have been using friction polish with Hut PPP to date, but have someone interested in buying Statesmans.  Thought I'd try something a little tougher.  I tried the spray can lacquer you can get from Craft Supplies, but suspect the humidity here is to high right now.  If I spray heavy enough to get the stuff to flow out, it blushes (we called it blush at Baldwin Piano anyway) frosty milky color in the lacquer.  Spray lighter, and I got a rough texture to sand away.  I've ordered the Shellwax sampler, Enduro sampler, the lacquer Penn State sells that you can apply as a friction polish.  I'm a little scared of the CA finish yet.  Any input at all is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## JimGo (May 10, 2006)

Mark,
Welcome!  This is a frequently recurring topic.  My biggest suggestion is to search both the active content of the Finishing forum and the archives, there's a wealth of information there!  Different finishes have different strengths and weaknesses.  Take some time to look through the various discussions (especially the threads started by Russ Fairfield), and I think you'll learn a LOT.  Then come back with more specific questions.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 10, 2006)

Mark,

Do some searches from the home page on Deft, Enduro and CA.  You will find LOTS of reading material.  Wayne Swindlehurst's article on Enduro finishing and Fangar's article on CA finishing are both excellent.  PM me if you can't find them, and I can point you to them.


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2006)

Mark,

Practice on cheaper kits first.  CA does take a while to master and like lacquer it has its own challenges.  My recent problem is (I think) my CA is getting old...which can compound the difficulty a lot...to almost impossible to do.

I tried spraying lacquer but still prefer brushing it on when I have time.  If you havent yet, check Russ Fairfield's FINISHING SITE.  It has tons of great info about finishing.

From what I've read...Enduro is easier to apply.  Check Wayne's (wayneis) instruction before playing with it.


----------



## Jerryconn (May 10, 2006)

Mark,
Don't be TOO scared to try CA.  I just jumped right in and within 3 or 4 pens I was happy with the results and I think we are all our own worst critic. The biggest problem for me is not gluing the bushings to the turnings or even gluing the bushings to the mandrel (yep I did it!) Thank goodness for Acetone!!!


----------



## its_virgil (May 10, 2006)

You need to decide on what you want to perfect. Personally, I'm no fan of "no finish", friction polish, or any finish that is shellac based. I'm also not a fan of carnauba wax or other waxes. 

I do like CA/BLO, lacquer, and Endduro. No reason to be afraid of CA. It is quick and a great finish. I have an article instructing my  CA/BLO finishing technique.  You can read it at 
http://www.pens-pens.com/Issue8.pdf or email me and I'll send you a copy. Other articles are available here on the IAP and on teh Y! Penturners group. Good luck. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by pmpartain_
> <br /> I'm a little scared of the CA finish yet.  Any input at all is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


----------



## pmpartain (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I suppose my question was a litle broad.  I've read posts on Enduro and the CA/BLO finishes.  I'll try the CA soon, but as I glue my fingers to everything in sight just putting the tubes in, I'm a little apprehensive.  Have you guys tried the lacquer that Penn State sells that you apply like a friction polish, also the Mylands Melamine lacquer appears to be close to the same thing.

Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## CountryPens (May 11, 2006)

Mark,

Welcome.  Do youself a favor and read Don's article on CA/BLO finishing - it is a great method for applying CA finishes.

Don,
Thanks again for the article and the E-mail tip about re-applying the BLO at each additional layer of CA.  I did a couple of pens today using your technique and I was VERY VERY pleased.  I wish I could take a good picture so I could post the results, you would be proud.

Lester


----------



## its_virgil (May 11, 2006)

Lester,
You're welcome and I'm glad it worked for you and that you're happy with the results.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by CountryPens_
> <br />Mark,
> 
> Welcome.  Do youself a favor and read Don's article on CA/BLO finishing - it is a great method for applying CA finishes.
> ...


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2006)

This is an area that takes lots of personal testing and trial and error. One day I got a dowl and mounted it between centers, turned it round and then made grooves every two inches or so. I then put as many finishes as I had on it just like I was going to finish a pen. Let it cure for a few days and then I abused it. I held it all the time, rolled it on my desk held it in my hand with my keys dropped it every once and a while, etc.... I decided that I liked the lacquer the best. It gave a nice shine, held up well and is easy to re-finish if needed. 

You may find you like something else and that is great! I think the secret to a good finish is to find one you like and then work on perfecting it.

A few light coats of anything is preferred over 1 heavy coat with most finish's. I can send you an email with how I finish with lacquer if you would like.

Ryan


----------



## ncseeker (May 11, 2006)

Mark,

Before you try CA, I strongly recommend using Nitrile gloves.  Some folks put CA on using a gloved fingertip.  It also keeps you from glueing your fingers together or to the blank, bushings, mandrel, etc.

You can get them at HF pretty cheap.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pmpartain_
> <br />I tried the spray can lacquer you can get from Craft Supplies, but suspect the humidity here is to high right now.  If I spray heavy enough to get the stuff to flow out, it blushes (we called it blush at Baldwin Piano anyway) frosty milky color in the lacquer.  Spray lighter, and I got a rough texture to sand away.



Mark,

There are a variety of tougher finishes - and it sounds like you would prefer to keep it simple - thus you tried lacquer.  I've recently begun working with CA - and it has great possiblities if I ever become superior at it (as many others at this website have proven they are[]).

Anway - back to your lacquer question.....

I only have aerosol cans of lacquer for touch up - but never for the initial/final coats.  I learned this making batons.  I either got the blush, a heavy drip, or the roughness you describe.  The problem is that you don't have a high enough transfer rate from the canned lacquers.  The blush you see is the propellent - you have to spray so much to get enough lacquer to work that the propellent gets into the mix.  [V] The lighter approach will work if you use a very, very light pressure using a fine 3M sanding sponge (the 4.5 X 4.5 inch yellow pad available at Walmart works well for me).  Use just enough pressre to knock off the roughness, and then recoat.  Unfortunately, you will have to use four or 5 coats to get the job done - and boy is that time consuming.[xx(]

I recommend you invest in a 2 horsepower, 8-12 gallon air compressor, and purchase a good quality spray gun to go with it (I have a $450 gun [:0], but a $75-90 Eclipse Gun or something equivalent will work well).  I've found that two coats spraying lacquer with a gun at 40 PSI, with the sponge sand between coats, gives a beautiful, glossy appearance.  The pic below was taken of a checkerboard with only lacquer - and I was using a satin - not a glossy lacquer.  I should have put a third coat on because there are imperfections - I rushed the job - but the results were still ok.

Lacquer holds up well if you let it harden for several days.  The advantage is that you can work on it with only 30-50 minutes dry time.

Hope this helps.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## airrat (May 13, 2006)

There is alot of information out there on how to do the finishes.  People pointed those out to you already.  

Not every method works for everyone.  I could never get CA/BLO without the cloudyness.  I stopped using BLO completely and have had great results.


----------



## Johnathan (May 13, 2006)

I'm glad you're really using the IAP. This is such a wonderful place to "expand your finishing horizons". It looksl like you've really received some great advice.


----------

